# How soon does an allergic reaction occur?



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have an itchy puppy. Parasites have been ruled out and we are doing a diet challenge. How soon after I give her a suspect food should I expect her to itch? I know that with humans allergies are instant.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not sure does have allergic reactions like people do as in, eat a shrimp, can't breathe immediately. I've not heard of such an episode, personally. 

But as for intolerance to certain ingredients and allergies to food--then sometimes it can take a couple of weeks to a month for a new food to really get into the system good. I'd say it probably depends on how bad the allergies are to the food and how much better they respond to a new one. 

Sorry, I know a pretty gray answer.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Just saw this ... my one dog would become itchy within a 24 hour period if I were to not give him fowl meat for a while and then give him some out of the blue. I was experimenting to see what he was allergic to. Probably like people ... all reactions depend on the individual is my best guess. My answer is pretty gray also.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Electra reacts very quickly, usually within hours, she is either chewing all her hair out, or she isnt. the only exeption for her is Oatmeal and Barley, these dont make her chew her hair out, they give her a big bumpy red rash all up her legs and across her belly, and it slowly comes on over the coarse of a few days of eating a food containing either of these.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for your ideas. We are beginning to suspect Sasha is allergic to our Pit Bull's salmon and sweet potato food. The funny thing is, he is on that food because he has allergies and his skin, coat and bowels are perfect on this food. Whenever I give her some she seems to itch and crawl almost instantly. We had hoped to feed them the same food.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sasha1/2 said:


> Thanks for your ideas. We are beginning to suspect Sasha is allergic to our Pit Bull's salmon and sweet potato food. The funny thing is, he is on that food because he has allergies and his skin, coat and bowels are perfect on this food. Whenever I give her some she seems to itch and crawl almost instantly. We had hoped to feed them the same food.


I also have three dogs on three different foods. They are all individuals just like we humans are. Good luck finding what works for Sasha.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I also have three dogs on three different foods.


I completely understand. At one point I had 8 cats on four different foods. The things we do for the love of animals. LOL


----------



## vanchica (Feb 3, 2012)

Similar situation here- the vet said the other day her allergic reaction (itchy skin and ears) was to something 'she had been exposed to 2-5 days prior'


----------

